# CP-KCS



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

FWIW I just read Canadian Pacific purchased Kansas City Southern for $29 billion.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

US or CDN....?


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

It didn't say but a second story reported the sale at $25 billion so that may be the difference. But you know what they say, "A billion here and a billion there and soon you're talking big money."


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Gramps said:


> But you know what they say, "A billion here and a billion there and soon you're talking big money."


Yeah, and for our government, the operative word is *"trillion"*.


----------



## Andy57 (Feb 7, 2020)

If this means I will have to change the lettering or paint on my KCS hopper car they better be ready to share some of that 20 some billion.


----------



## TundraBoy (Nov 5, 2012)

Old_Hobo said:


> US or CDN....?


$25 Billion US


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

A real bargoon.......


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

ok


----------

